# Nakakadala



## TomTPilot

Here is another one if anyone can be kind enough to help, thanks in advance

"nakakadala kung sa nakakadala pero pano kayo or c ej kung mawawala si tom mag aadjust din ung bata kasama mo"


----------



## mataripis

TomTPilot said:


> Here is another one if anyone can be kind enough to help, thanks in advance
> 
> "nakakadala kung sa nakakadala pero pano kayo or c ej kung mawawala si tom mag aadjust din ung bata kasama mo"


English speaker is better in Tagalog to English translation. Nakakadala' is like you did not like the attitude because it is deceptive or fooling you or strict. Tom is the center or core of their life maybe a generous giver and someone is asking what will be your status if Tom is not with you anymore. This about  2 people with sibling and something went wrong with their relationship.the child  will experience adjustment if one is absent in their life situation.


----------



## DotterKat

TomTPilot said:


> Here is another one if anyone can be kind enough to help, thanks in advance
> 
> "nakakadala kung sa nakakadala pero pano kayo or c ej kung mawawala si tom mag aadjust din ung bata kasama mo"



_Nakadadala kung sa nakadadala, pero paano kayo or si EJ kung mawawala si Tom. Mag-aadjust din 'yung batang kasama mo OR Mag-aadjust din 'yung bata, katulad mo._

It is truly [discouraging / disheartening], but what will become of you and EJ if Tom leaves? The poor child will have to make adjustments, just like you.

One way to read it is that the speaker's interlocutor is one who has been very accomodating or obliging to Tom. The speaker is pointing out that although it is indeed very disheartening to be so forgiving of whatever Tom's shortcomings are, the alternative (for Tom to leave) is worse since a child (EJ) will suffer if Tom departs.
Another possible reading is that Tom is not the one at fault, but the interlocutor nevertheless has to put up with some distressing situation in relation to Tom. The consequence of Tom's departure would be the same, that EJ would have to suffer through some adjustments.


----------



## TomTPilot

Thanks to all every time I think I've achieved some understanding the more confused I get!


----------

